# Populate 4 Frame Nuc - couple of questions



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Make sure you have pollen coming in. I place the nuc where the original hive was so I capture some of the field bees; then wait 2 days and put on robber screens and would feed. YMMV

regards
Brad


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Give them a good shake of nurse bee when you make the splits. The nurse bees will stay on the brood when you move them.


----------

